
Introducing New Ethereum Powered Dapp - cryptolotto
https://cryptolotto.cc
======
cryptolotto
The main idea of Cryptolotto is straightforward: people from all over the
world contribute equal amounts of ETH to one wallet during the set period of
time. When a timer ends, this smart-contract powered wallet automatically
sends all received ETH to one randomly chosen wallet-participant.

